

Apple ceding open-source app market to Google? - ashley
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10424912-16.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
Zev
This article seems like a mishmash of a dozen different points in an attempt
to get hits. However one line that stood out to me is:

 _The iPhone, however, is a relative wasteland for open source._

Hardly true. The best bits of open source projects for the iPhone are
frameworks and tools under a BSD license, rather then full applications under
something like GPL. It feels somewhat like the author is complaining that he
can't always get high quality software for free, not that software isn't open
source.

There's stuff like TouchJSON (or json-framework) or Three20 happen to be used
in _a lot_ of different applications. Theres also lesser used (but still
incredibly useful) open source projects like Mover (transfer files between
iPhones/iPods) or Flow Cover (OpenGL CoverFlow implementation).

If you want to make a game? You're in luck. There's OpenFeint (social platform
of sorts), game engines like SIO2 (3D), Cocos2d (2D), OC3D (3D, based on
Cocos2d), the engine behind Wolfenstien (it _is_ open source!) and so on that
are immensely helpful if they're what you're looking for.

And theres frameworks like MGTwitterEngine, RegexKit(Lite) or ASIHTTPRequest
(an ObjC REST library) that work on both Mac OS X and iPhone.

